# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  3 مباريات في دوري المناصير الجمعة

## الحصن نيوز

تنطلق غد الجمعة منافسات الأسبوع السادس من دوري المناصير للمحترفين بكرة القدم، وذلك بإقامة ثلاث مباريات. ويشهد ستاد البترا بمدينة الحسين للشباب في الثالثة مساء مباراة فريقي الجزيرة والرمثا.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

